# Ankona Shadowcast Owners



## jpnewman (May 8, 2013)

I am on the brink of pulling the trigger on an 18 Shadowcast, have one quoted out exactly how I want it and have wet tested both the 16 and the 18. My one concern is that with both the 16 and the 18, there was a significant amount of blowout with both models on even the slightest turn. The 16 had a 20hp with a stock prop so it is understandable, but the 18 had a 30hp and an aftermarket cupped prop. When going into turns with the 18 we had to slow way down just to make a turn that wasn't even the slightest bit sharp. Where I fish I am constantly running switchback creeks to get back into spots. I really want the 18 but this is holding me up big time...do any current/previous owners have any info on the correct prop to make this thing bite and cut into turns at speed? Don't want this to be a deal breaker as I love fishing this boat but I need to be able to make sharp turns at speed without blowout every time...thanks for any info


----------



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 16 with a tohatsu 20 and stock prop.

Blow out does occur and I run a lot of tight creeks down here in the 10k island/everglades. However I have found that by just backing off the throttle ever so slightly then reapplying throttle as I peak the turn the problem can almost be avoided completely. 

To be honest it shocked me the first time it happened but with a little time with the tiller in hand it's a non issue. Atleast that's my experience, your mileage may very


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Its not on topic, but I would seriously consider the 30 on the 16. I had the Tohatsu 20 on my SUV 14. It was a great motor but even the 14 could have uses some more grunt....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Usually,lowering the motor stops blowout on any boat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The 16 is not rated to 30 hp, and lowering the motor defeats the purpose of having a tunnel. I ran both a heavy cupped 3 blade as well as 4 blade powertech prop on mine and I could turn fairly sharp at the higher rpm range compared to the stock prop without blowing out.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you need to turn in tidal creeks like we have a NE Florida forget the sc16 or 18 I've been on both a lot and owned a sc16 for a little over a year and tried every prop/motor height and even 3 different outboards on it and you can't make the boat turn like it should. I understand it's a tunnel hull but some designs are better then others. It will run very shallow while on plane but you will need 12-14 inches to get up with it's narrow beam to length makes it squat a tad. The new 17 shadowcast that is in r and d stages looks like a winner or the native 17 imo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I am putting the 17 non tunnel through its paces, once I feel that I have a fair judgement on the skiff's full performance, I will report back a full analysis on the skiff. So far, I am extremely happy with it's performance. 

But since I was asked to put it to the test, I don't take it lightly. If my opinion will have an impact on the final product, I want to be 100% certain that it'll perform to it's highest abilities. I can tell you it turns great. I will be fishing the Herman Lucerne Memorial in Islamorada this weekend in the skiff. 

Not certain is the skiff will even hit the market, or if so when. But Rory at Ankona said they may be willing to remove the tunnel on a skiff for a customer if they requested at an extra charge.

My experience with the sc18 isn't that it would blow out on turns. It almost felt like it had too much bite on turns. Props have a huge impact on blow out.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

In my opinion one major flaw they need to address is the chine line at the last 2 feet toward the bow. It curves up leaving a surface for hull slap when poling into any kind of chop. Not a huge issue but noticeable. If they would lower this line the boat would be dead quiet on pole. Aside from that it was a fun skiff. With the correct height setting and prop my sc16 didn't suffer from the blowout described. It could run a tight winding creek wot. Especially with the cupped 4 blade.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

You may also want to look into the Low Country 16 and 1656V in the Salt Marsh lineup. They price out similarly to the SC18, but neither have a tunnel. You can also go up to 40 or 50 hp on them.

http://www.saltmarshskiffs.com/index.html


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> In my opinion one major flaw they need to address is the chine line at the last 2 feet toward the bow. It curves up leaving a surface for hull slap when poling into any kind of chop. Not a huge issue but noticeable. If they would lower this line the boat would be dead quiet on pole. Aside from that it was a fun skiff. With the correct height setting and prop my sc16 didn't suffer from the blowout described. It could run a tight winding creek wot. Especially with the cupped 4 blade.


Your idea of the sc16 turning perfect and my idea must be worlds apart because out of the 5 different sc16 tunnels I have been on, they all turned awful IMO and when I mean awful like go back to the drawling board awful. My buddy owns your old boat and says the same thing, it doesn't turn... Not hating on ankona at all just stating what I have seen first hand. But I agree with you on the chine needs to be a tad lower for hull slap but with that and no tunnel option and you have a bulletproof boat from a great boat builder.


----------



## amc139 (May 9, 2013)

> I am putting the 17 non tunnel through its paces, once I feel that I have a fair judgement on the skiff's full performance, I will report back a full analysis on the skiff. So far, I am extremely happy with it's performance.


Is it ok to give numbers like size, HP, cruising speed, WOT and draft? I understand if it's too early or not allowed. Thanks


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

I have owned my SC18 for a little over a year. I called Ken at Prop Gods and he suggested a 4 blade power tec prop. I have a tiller 30 hp Tohatsu and can turn it ALL the way port or starboard with out any blow out or caviation. Night and day differance from stock prop to a 4 blade. Like Mel told me when I was test driving the skiff... Back off the throttle just a little and you will be fine... He was 100% correct. I do have to lean my body into the turns if they are extremely sharp...This is why I have a grab bar and a tiller... It's fun to drive. BTW... I'm in st. Augustine area... N. Florida.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I am putting the 17 non tunnel through its paces, once I feel that I have a fair judgement on the skiff's full performance, I will report back a full analysis on the skiff. So far, I am extremely happy with it's performance.
> 
> 
> Is it ok to give numbers like size, HP, cruising speed, WOT and draft?  I understand if it's too early or not allowed.  Thanks


I am running a 25 yammy on there. I will be posting photos of the skiff after this weekend. Highest speed I have seen with a beat up stock aluminum prop is 28.6, but that's not common. It normally tops out at about 27 mph. The conditions and current have to line up to hit the 28+ mark, but that's with a beat up aluminum prop. I'm sure with a better prop it should hit 28 consistently if not more. As for draft, I can't tell you a number, as I haven't actually measured it. But I can say it's as shallow as ever needed. I haven't been able to get it stuck yet, and I have definitely tried. It floats higher in the water than the tunnel versions for sure. I took photos next to a buddies 18 tunnel and the 17 non-tunnel floats a good two inches higher in the water. 

There are some other aspects that I shouldn't talk about that we are still testing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I never said my SC was perfect, just that with the correct prop and height settings blowout wasn't an issue for me. The tunnel design needs some work. I gave Kameron a choice in props when I sold him the boat, he chose the 3 blade. The 4 blade power tech held significantly better however it was a slower prop. With the 4 blade and the height setting I had I could run a winding creek without any issues. 

As suggested if you back off the throttle slightly going into a turn it is less of an issue. If you gun it going into the turn it can cause problems.

In my opinion I see people putting jack plates on the SC16 when it isn't necessary. Then they complain about the prop blow out. The jack plate only magnifies the issue. It runs stupid skinny without a plate. With trim tabs you can raise the stern when needed.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

My issues with the turning dont have to do with blowing out. I literally have to throw all of my weight into it for the boat to make a somewhat decent turn. I have actually noticed the boat even do what seems to only be described as a crab walk when I turn the tiller and dont lean into it. Also I have noticed the bow likes to dig and I can actually get spray over the bow on sharper turns (in slick calm conditions). And that is driving solo so no extra weight towards the bow..and 230 lbs of me sitting on the rear deck.

That being said its a great little boat to do what it was designed to do. get stupid shallow and pole easily.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

More than happy to meet anyone at the ramp to give FREE test rides so this topic can be put to rest.  My SC18 with a 30 Tohatsu with electric trim and tilt and 4 blade power tech prop turns as sharp as the tiller will allow it to.  Granted the motor does need to be trimmed all the way down to do so.  I can hit 31 MPH NOT loaded with just myself in the skiff 210 lbs. 

I have had the boat fully loaded myself, another 200lb+ guy, two children, 18 gal live well, ice, 12 gal fuel, batteries, tackle, etc... the skiff has no prob getting on plane and will reach 26 MPH. 

The guys who have had issues with "blow out" either have added a jack plate or have outboards without elect trim/tilt.  A 4 blade is a must!! I myself had 2 different 3 blade props from Prop Gods... not of them grabbed like the 4. 

Certainly not saying the SC18 will turn like a caiman...but the SC18 is a TUNNEL!! Get the right motor/prop and don't mess with it.

St. Augustine, FL if anyone wants to go for a spin... no pun intended.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Boerne (Jul 11, 2014)

cool pics. can you give the specifics on which prop you have. I plan to pick up my 18ft SC in Nov. Thanks for great info. on the SC


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Depending on whether the tabs are engaged and how the motor is trimmed you should be able to adjust for that. I never noticed it. I still have the 4 blade if you want to give it a shot.

Traditionally tunnels sacrifice a bit of draft and performance to go where other boats can't.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got back from the keys fishing the Herman Lucerne Memorial. With gear and two anglers, after a carb job the skiff (17 non tunnel) hit new wot top speed of 29.6 with the yammy 25 two smoke with a banged up prop. I am digging this skiff. Photos to come.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow - does that yammy have PTT?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Wow - does that yammy have PTT?



It does not. I will probably be putting this outboard forsale and going with a 30HP with PTT in the future.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats a nice speed for no PTT though - what hole did you put the manual tilt on? 

Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thats a nice speed for no PTT though - what hole did you put the manual tilt on?
> 
> Thanks


I believe it's at the bottom hole, if not, it's at the one just before bottom.


----------



## Trippt133 (May 30, 2010)

Tidal Fly -

Dd you end up purchasing a Shadowcast? I'm in Mt. pleasant also, and checked this skiff out at the boat show earlier this year. I like the draft numbers and price point, but worry about large boat wakes in the waterway. I've had some close calls in smaller flats boats before.


----------



## jpnewman (May 8, 2013)

TDean,

I didn't end up buying one, just stuck with my ghost. However, the shadow cast would be a sweet skiff for our area, particularly if you are fishing primarily in the waterway.


----------



## Trippt133 (May 30, 2010)

Got it thanks. I have an email in for an updated price sheet. I think it would definitely be a great skiff for sight fishing, especially with a fly rod. Just not sure how comfortable the soon to be wife would be cruising to capers for the day in it. Going to be a few months before I can get the finances in order, just in the researching phase now.


----------

